# 308 subsonic



## wes982 (May 10, 2009)

Trying to get a feel out there to see if anyone has some info they would share. I have found bits and pieces on the web. Just looking for some ideas on powders used and what type of bullets?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Pretty good thread a few months ago on this forum. Do a quick search.

My recipe for 308 subs:
trim case to standard length
ream and deburr flash hole
Federal large magnum primer
13.7 grains of Trailboss
220 grain round nose bullet
Finished OAL is 2.778" (which is 0.15" off the lands and grooves of MY rifle, you should measure your max OAL and work back from there)
No crimp
1060 fps avg

20" barrel, 1:10 twist, MOA groups at 100 yds, bullets stable, shot suppressed it sounds like a nail gun

Round nose bullets tend to stabilize bette than spitzer style boat tails in the heavier weights like 220. Not much oomph past 100 yds (491 ft/lbs). Good luck finding big RN bullets, let us know if you find some, the big bullet makers are making them right now to catch up with demand for the NATO cartridges. You won't get much, if any expansion of the bullet at sub sonic velocities, hence the need for hunting with a 220 gr RN pill.


----------



## wes982 (May 10, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks man. Lots of good info. Been looking for some trail boss. Good luck. I bought the lapua subsonic 200 gr. to trail. All reloading supplies are hard to come by. Do you think tite wad or tite group will work? That's all I've been able to find. What rifle and suppressor do you have? If you don't mind me asking....I have the Remington 700 AAC. With AAC cyclone...hope I can make a quite pig gun. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Those Lapua 200g's are accurate pills but not super for hunting. Shouldn't really matter, hit them in the ear and dirt nap 'em. AAC Cyclone K. Haven't tried tite wad or tite group. Would like to get my grubby hands on some Vihta Vhouri Tin Star. Supposedly the best sub round powder out there. Burns a lot cleaner than Tboss, but near impossible to find. Trailboss isn't that hard to find these days. Bullets on the other hand...


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh no...another subsonic load post, there goes another pay check! Like Bird said, look back a couple months and you'll find some good info...a lot of which the 2 of us have posted. I'm shooting a savage model 10 20" barrel 1:10 twist YHM suppressor and when I tell you it's quiet and lethal...think sub MOA air riffle that shoots a 220 grn pellet. There are other powders that work but trailboss is the best I've used, backed with magnum primer it burns cleaner tha. You'd expect. I've posted load data a few times, don't have it with me but it was within 0.5 grains of birds data. Sounds like we need to put together a 2Cool subsonic shoot???


----------



## wes982 (May 10, 2009)

Subsonic shoot? I'm all over that! Just need all of y'all to come help me get rid of all these hogs we have!! I'll try a few different recipes and see what happens. I know that every gun is different. Thanks again for all the info. Will keep y'all posted on what the out come is. I can't wait to wait to try it.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

My load is a little hotter than most because I am shooting it in an integrally suppressed FN Patrol Bolt .308 suppressed by Johns Guns in Coleman Tx. 1:12 twist so I am limited to 180 grain maximum length. 

15 grains of TrailBoss
180 grain RN bullet
COAL is 2.65
About 1050 fps.

It is the most accurate load in my rifle. I have shot several hogs in my pasture at night. I stalk within 50 yards and go for DRT brain shots. Heart- Lung are no bueno with this load. 

I also shoot a suppressed 77/44 and Suppressed .300 Black bolt action.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> My load is a little hotter than most because I am shooting it in an integrally suppressed FN Patrol Bolt .308 suppressed by Johns Guns in Coleman Tx. 1:12 twist so I am limited to 180 grain maximum length.
> 
> 15 grains of TrailBoss
> 180 grain RN bullet
> ...


I freaking love that John's Gun set up but as you said its a little hotter. That load will pop super through a bolt gun with a twist on can (ask me how I know :wink

As far as a 2cool suppressed pig stomp goes...Griffin and I also shoot 300 Blk suppressed along with our 308's so your going to get a lot of quiet firepower if you ask...:cheers: Apparently Bharvey is a bit of a suppressed shooter too so be careful what you ask for :biggrin:


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I finally worked up a load with some bullets I have had laying around here forever. 170 gr RN/FB. Started with 10.5 gr TB at 1015 fps. Went with 11.0 at 1040 fps. Useing Rem brass and CCI 250 primers. This is with a Rem 700 ACC 20 barrel with 1 in 10 twist and YHM titatium. Like said above it is a blast sounds like an air rifle.

BassPro in Katy has the Trail Boss with the muzzle loader supplies. Still hunting for some Tin Star and heavier round nose to play with.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you shoot a bolt gun in .308 with a suppressor, wouldn't it be best to shoot cast bullet at 300 grains weight since jacket bullet would not expand due to 1050 ft/sec velocity limit?


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Most .30 cal suppressors (if not all) will not disassemble for cleaning. This would prevent me from shooting cast lead bullets from mine. A 300 grain .308 bullet would be very long and hard to stabilize at subsonic velocity. Just might cause a baffle strike and a ruined suppresdor. With that said, my .44 magnum shoots subsonic 300 grain jhp bullets with good accuracy and will put a hog down with a well placed shot. Not much bullet expansion, but even then, it leaves a .44 caliber hole.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

I would agree on the no cast bullets especially that heavy, 230grn is about as heavy as I'll go. 

Wes- if you need help killing pigs I'm sure we could bring along some good loads for your gun as well! My reloading stuff is completely mobile, we can load them there, test them with the crono then do some direct lead injection on some pig heads!

Where is everyone located? I'm by Lockhart (SE of Austin)


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Just for a little perspective. My phone was 15' from the muzzle, compare the brass hitting the hood to the shot, and the visible signature is minimal even at the short distance. Don't mind the load data, it's not correct. I'll be making a new vid soon so we know what the pigs see and hear.


----------

